# Holiday Meltaway Bump



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2022)

*One More "Final" Bump from Da Bear!*​
I have now&then Bumped this Candy Step by Step Recipe up for Gary & others who love it as much as I have all these years.
I only ever bumped this just before Big Holiday Get-togethers, so I don't know how many of these Bumps I can do yet.
So below is a link to My Famous "Penutbutter Meltaways":
*Peanutbutter Meltaways (Bear's Favorite Candy)*


*Bear*


----------



## tbern (Nov 21, 2022)

thanks Bear, hopefully many, many more times to come!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 21, 2022)

Great treat indeed!


----------



## clifish (Nov 21, 2022)

I could see adding crushed nuts into these or maybe even rice crispy cereal for a crunch.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 21, 2022)

They are delicious! And thankfully on my see food diet...I see food, I eat it!

Thanks for the bump!

Ryan


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Nov 21, 2022)

We made these from your post last year. They were a big hit. Thanks a lot 

 Bearcarver
 love them.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 21, 2022)

They went over well along with smoked cheese and almonds for some Xmas gifts.


----------



## Colin1230 (Nov 21, 2022)

Thanks, Bear, for sharing this once again.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2022)

Glad you guys like them!!
We all love them at the Bear's Den!

Bear


----------



## gwest77 (Nov 26, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> *One More "Final" Bump from Da Bear!*​
> I have now&then Bumped this Candy Step by Step Recipe up for Gary & others who love it as much as I have all these years.
> I only ever bumped this just before Big Holiday Get-togethers, so I don't know how many of these Bumps I can do yet.
> So below is a link to My Famous "Penutbutter Meltaways":
> ...


  Thanks Bear, I hadn't seen this until this morn. Jeff had it featured at the top of the forum page after checking a link from him in my email. I'm going to try them because I know they will be great :-) just like all your other recipes.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 30, 2022)

gwest77 said:


> Thanks Bear, I hadn't seen this until this morn. Jeff had it featured at the top of the forum page after checking a link from him in my email. I'm going to try them because I know they will be great :-) just like all your other recipes.



You will love them!!
They're very easy to make, too!!

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 5, 2022)

Well I got the batch done for this year. I did throw some Cocoa Pebbles in about half of it thanks to 

 JckDanls 07
  idea (thanks).


----------



## tbern (Dec 5, 2022)

Look great! How do you like the ones with the added cereal vs the plain?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Well I got the batch done for this year. I did throw some Cocoa Pebbles in about half of it thanks to
> 
> JckDanls 07
> idea (thanks).



Looks Great, Rider!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 7, 2022)

tbern said:


> Look great! How do you like the ones with the added cereal vs the plain?


I like the added crunch.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 7, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Well I got the batch done for this year. I did throw some Cocoa Pebbles in about half of it thanks to
> 
> JckDanls 07
> idea (thanks).


Is this all from the basic recipe 

 Bearcarver
 posted? Just wondering how many it will make with just the basic recipe. Thinking this will go over well for the family Christmas. And I'm thinking Rice Crispies might be good in them too.

Jim


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 7, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Is this all from the basic recipe
> 
> Bearcarver
> posted? Just wondering how many it will make with just the basic recipe. Thinking this will go over well for the family Christmas. And I'm thinking Rice Crispies might be good in them too.
> ...


The bags I bought were 16oz wafers, so I used a jar and a half of PB (24oz)


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> The bags I bought were 16oz wafers, so I used a jar and a half of PB (24oz)



On that Aproxy count;
If you go to my original thread 
*Peanutbutter Meltaways (Bear's Favorite Candy)*
*Using the same amounts of chocolates, and making them the same size as we did, you should be able to get about 80 pieces, give or take about a dozen. That's with the paper cups we used.

Bear*


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 7, 2022)

Winterrider


 Bearcarver
  Thanks gents. 

Jim


----------



## tbern (Dec 7, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> I like the added crunch.


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 7, 2022)

First batch gone. Just finished the second batch a little while ago. Will make batch 3 tomorrow for Tracy. She loves these things, which is a huge surprise, but her batch will have crunchy peanut butter.

Robert


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 7, 2022)

I did these after a bump last year and it was a huge hit! Looking forward to another batch and family holiday staple!


----------



## clifish (Dec 7, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> I did these after a bump last year and it was a huge hit! Looking forward to another batch and family holiday staple!


I am afraid to make these,  even a sugar free version.  I would be picking at them night and day.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 7, 2022)

clifish said:


> I am afraid to make these,  even a sugar free version.  I would be picking at them night and day.


I think they lasted less than 24 hrs. I could actually hear my family gaining weight


----------



## tbern (Dec 7, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> I think they lasted less than 24 hrs. I could actually hear my family gaining weight


So funny!!


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 7, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> I think they lasted less than 24 hrs. I could actually hear my family gaining weight


I think our families are related. Bianca (the Beagle in my avatar) took the biggest hit though. She could be 3 counties away and smell it if I took the tub out of the fridge and be at my side smiling (read: begging) in about 3 seconds.

Robert


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 7, 2022)

Ivory, our Westy, can be in the back bedroom and me in the living room and she can hear me un-screw a peanut jar.


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 7, 2022)

I have been looking for the melting wafers but have not found them yet.
The Mrs. and I will be hosting coffee hour after Sunday service in a few weeks and I would love to put out a tray of these. I'm sure they will be a huge hit.


----------



## tbern (Dec 7, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> I have been looking for the melting wafers but have not found them yet.
> The Mrs. and I will be hosting coffee hour after Sunday service in a few weeks and I would love to put out a tray of these. I'm sure they will be a huge hit.


Wal-Mart did have them just a week ago or so.


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 7, 2022)

Haven't looked there yet, thanks for the tip.


----------



## cptnding (Dec 7, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> I have been looking for the melting wafers but have not found them yet.
> The Mrs. and I will be hosting coffee hour after Sunday service in a few weeks and I would love to put out a tray of these. I'm sure they will be a huge hit.


All of the grocery stores in my area have Ghirardelli brand ones in the baking section. They seem kinda pricey to me at about $4.50 each bag but they work very well with Bear's recipe. Made them several times and they are excellent. I like them with chopped nuts mixed in.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 8, 2022)

Wow!!!
This is the best reaction I ever got to my Meltaways!!
I sure am glad to see all you guys enjoying them!!

Bear


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 8, 2022)

Great thread 

 Bearcarver
 . Thanks and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 8, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> I have been looking for the melting wafers but have not found them yet.
> The Mrs. and I will be hosting coffee hour after Sunday service in a few weeks and I would love to put out a tray of these. I'm sure they will be a huge hit.


Walmart, crafting/ birthday decorating department


tx smoker said:


> but her batch will have crunchy peanut butter.


Robert do you use candy funnel or just baggy with corner? If funnel, the peanuts may clog it up. When I did the cocoa pebbles added, it plugged it a bit but it was able to crush the crispies.


----------



## scarpper (Dec 9, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> I have been looking for the melting wafers but have not found them yet.
> The Mrs. and I will be hosting coffee hour after Sunday service in a few weeks and I would love to put out a tray of these. I'm sure they will be a huge hit.


If you have an Aldi's near you, they have them.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 9, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> I have been looking for the melting wafers but have not found them yet.
> The Mrs. and I will be hosting coffee hour after Sunday service in a few weeks and I would love to put out a tray of these. I'm sure they will be a huge hit.


Target has the Ghiradelli (pardon my spelling) ones I do believe.
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Target has the Ghiradelli (pardon my spelling) ones I do believe.
> Jim



Mrs Bear prefers Weis brand, and they are cheaper.
If not. she gets Amazon.

Bear


----------



## clifish (Dec 11, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Mrs Bear prefers Weis brand, and they are cheaper.
> If not. she gets Amazon.
> 
> Bear


I did not know they had their own bbrand.  I will have to look next time I am in PA.  Do you know if they make sugar free wafers?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2022)

clifish said:


> I did not know they had their own bbrand.  I will have to look next time I am in PA.  Do you know if they make sugar free wafers?



Giant has them, so I would bet Weis does too.

Bear


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 11, 2022)

Well folks, just finished batches 3 and 4 today. Did a little twist as an experiment and it came out really well. did one batch with dark semi-sweet chocolate. Super good. A little deeper chocolate flavor but not a rich as milk chocolate. The other batch today I used crunchy peanut butter for SWMBO. Gotta admit, the added crunch really adds another dimension.

This needs to end or I (and the dog) are gonna weigh 500 pounds   The problem is that these things are more addictive than crack cocaine. Got a half dozen of the neighbors hooked on them already with holiday packages being readied for delivery.

Robert


----------



## clifish (Dec 11, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Well folks, just finished batches 3 and 4 today. Did a little twist as an experiment and it came out really well. did one batch with dark semi-sweet chocolate. Super good. A little deeper chocolate flavor but not a rich as milk chocolate. The other batch today I used crunchy peanut butter for SWMBO. Gotta admit, the added crunch really adds another dimension.
> 
> This needs to end or I (and the dog) are gonna weigh 500 pounds   The problem is that these things are more addictive than crack cocaine. Got a half dozen of the neighbors hooked on them already with holiday packages being readied for delivery.
> 
> Robert


That is why I am afraid to make them...need to score some sugar free wafers before I attempt.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 11, 2022)

I believe hobby stores carry the wafers as well... 

I didn't even try to use a bag for the crunchy as I knew it would clog the hole...  So I just spooned it into the cups ...


----------



## clifish (Dec 11, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I believe hobby stores carry the wafers as well...
> 
> I didn't even try to use a bag for the crunchy as I knew it would clog the hole...  So I just spooned it into the cups ...


your right,  never thought to go to Michael's or hobby lobby for them


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Well folks, just finished batches 3 and 4 today. Did a little twist as an experiment and it came out really well. did one batch with dark semi-sweet chocolate. Super good. A little deeper chocolate flavor but not a rich as milk chocolate. The other batch today I used crunchy peanut butter for SWMBO. Gotta admit, the added crunch really adds another dimension.
> 
> This needs to end or I (and the dog) are gonna weigh 500 pounds   The problem is that these things are more addictive than crack cocaine. Got a half dozen of the neighbors hooked on them already with holiday packages being readied for delivery.
> 
> Robert



That's Great, Robert!!
Glad to hear You all like them down there.
Mrs Bear just made a big batch last week.
However, I can't eat many, because I was in the Hospital a few days, and am getting a lot of blood work done.

Bear


----------



## clifish (Dec 16, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great, Robert!!
> Glad to hear You all like them down there.
> Mrs Bear just made a big batch last week.
> However, I can't eat many, because I was in the Hospital a few days, and am getting a lot of blood work done.
> ...


good luck Bear hope it turns out good for you!

I have white and dark wafers (sold out of milk chocolate) to make these soon.  I have still been unable to track down s/f wafers locally.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 16, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I was in the Hospital a few days,


Never been so relieved to hear someone was in the Hospital .
Worry a fat Carpenter to tears why don't ya ? !!


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 16, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great, Robert!!
> Glad to hear You all like them down there.
> Mrs Bear just made a big batch last week.
> However, I can't eat many, because I was in the Hospital a few days, and am getting a lot of blood work done.
> ...


I am so relieved you're back in action.  We were getting worried.  Thanks for making it through, you've been missed.


----------



## SherryT (Dec 20, 2022)

I've made these SINFULLY DELICIOUS things several times in the last month (half batches)...plain, with Heath brickle bits, and with rice crispies. ALL were excellent, but I think I prefer them plain (VERY smooth and silky as they melt!).

I'd hug you if I could reach you, Bear!


----------



## tbern (Dec 20, 2022)

SherryT said:


> I've made these SINFULLY DELICIOUS things several times in the last month (half batches)...plain, with Heath brickle bits, and with rice crispies. ALL were excellent, but I think I prefer them plain (VERY smooth and silky as they melt!).
> 
> I'd hug you if I could reach you, Bear!


Sherry T, that would be the ultimate "Bear"hug!!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 21, 2022)

John 

 Bearcarver
 , picking up everything today to make these for me... sorry for the family and guests that are coming for Christmas supper on Sunday

David


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 23, 2022)

Batch number 2 of the season! Now it’s a neighborhood favorite Our families prayers you’ll be back to eating more of these soon Bear!


----------



## tbern (Dec 23, 2022)

Very nice and like the sprinkles adding a little color!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 23, 2022)

We can't find the chocolates used around here so have to order them...still waiting lol.  

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 23, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Now it’s a neighborhood favorite


Not trying to one-up you in any way here. I've given a bunch away, Tracy has shared a bunch with coworkers, and the neighbors are beating down the door for more. Did one batch for T with crunchy peanut butter which she put into decorative tins for Christmas presents. I really liked the texture but the creaminess of the original recipe is hard to beat. Did batch #5 a few days ago and sunk a Marcona Almond into each one. Oh boy...so good!! For those not in the know, Marcona is to almonds what Beluga is to caviar. They are extraordinary. A good friend sources them and gifts me several jars a year. I have to be careful and ration them out though. Could easily devour an entire jar in a sitting  


bauchjw said:


> Our families prayers you’ll be back to eating more of these soon Bear!


X10 Bear!! We are praying for you sir.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 23, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> We can't find the chocolates used around here so have to order them...still waiting lol.


If you hit too big of a road block, just let me know. I have your address 

Robert


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 23, 2022)

I just did my batch last night also, and wow these are way too good .

This is right up my alley , Love yours with the sprinkles Jed
And thanks to Bear 

 Bearcarver
 , for the great recipe

David


----------



## tbern (Dec 23, 2022)

David, nice looking batch!   We all should have kept count of the exact number we made ( before sneaking any) and see what the grand total added up to.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 23, 2022)

tbern said:


> David, nice looking batch



Thanks , these are great , and very addictive

David


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 23, 2022)

tbern said:


> We all should have kept count of the exact number we made


I use a tablespoonful for each cup and am getting 42-45 per batch. That's a total of between 210 and 225...but who's counting? I wasn't till you mentioned it   


tbern said:


> ( before sneaking any)


Now now...we wouldn't do that, would we?? 

Robert


----------



## SherryT (Dec 23, 2022)

Just so ya'll know, the slabs of almond bark (candy coating, available in white, milk, and dark choc) at WM work and, to me, taste just as good.

Understand, I'm not one of those who can tell what year a wine was vinted with a whiff, a sip, and a swish, soooo...


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 23, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> We can't find the chocolates used around here so have to order them...still waiting lol.
> 
> Ryan


I was at Commissary for this batch so no wafers! I used chocolate chips, same weight. One bag milk and one bag white! 



 tx smoker
 I love Marcona!  Great idea! A few years back, pre marriage, in Portugal I had them for the first time as a desert, I think roasted in honey and other spices? I was thinking some Marzipan with the Meltaways would be tasty!  But, You guys are way beyond us, a huge salute I’ve been happy to pull off two get together and drop off goodies to the neighbors! I don’t know where time went!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 23, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> I just did my batch last night also, and wow these are way too good .
> 
> This is right up my alley , Love yours with the sprinkles Jed
> And thanks to Bear
> ...


Those sure look pretty! Merry Christmas David!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 23, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Those sure look pretty! Merry Christmas David!




Thanks Jed, easy to follow John's ( 

 Bearcarver
 ) instructions. And I wish I had used the bags of chips as the Bulk Barn here had all the supplies but because it's Christmas. The prices were almost twice what the bags of chips at the grocery store were.
But they are very good . 
And I forgot that Mona does not like peanut butter in her chocolate.... More for me.   
But I did come home today and found her sister chewing on a few 

David
And Merry Christmas to you and your family Jed


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 23, 2022)

SherryT said:


> Just so ya'll know, the slabs of almond bark (candy coating, available in white, milk, and dark choc) at WM work and, to me, taste just as good.
> 
> Understand, I'm not one of those who can tell what year a wine was vinted with a whiff, a sip, and a swish, soooo...


Did I happen to mention we live 45 minutes away from 4 separate Walmarts?  So we don't go like ever lol! 
Is it classy to only have 1 serving of wine? Comes in it's own to go box!

Ryan


----------



## SherryT (Dec 23, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Did I happen to mention we live 45 minutes away from 4 separate Walmarts?  So we don't go like ever lol!
> Is it classy to only have 1 serving of wine? Comes in it's own to go box!
> 
> Ryan


I'm sorry...no offense or insult meant.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 23, 2022)

SherryT said:


> I'm sorry...no offense or insult meant.


None taken at all! Just something we always joke about. The 4 walmarts that is lol. And we do on occasion drink boxed wine...puts us right uptown with all the rednecks,  where we feel comfortable! I believe one of the best things a person can have is a sense of humor.    

Ryan


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Dec 23, 2022)

I've been hearing so much favorable feedback on Bear's beltways, that I made a batch for myself!   I used Hershey's white chocolate chips and Hershey's milk chocolate bars, plus the peanut butter.  I know the melting wafers are easier to work with, but the brands I could find were all hydrogenated  palm oil with artificial flavoring--and I wanted real chocolate.   Two minutes in the microwave, some stirring, and everything was melted and creamy.

I didn't have a candy funnel or pastry bag, and I figured using a spoon to fill the cups would make a mess, since the molten candy wasn't viscous...so I hit on the idea of using my bottom-drain fat separator to fill the cups--it's in the picture.  It worked perfectly!   And the treats are delicious.   I'll definitely make them again.


----------



## tbern (Dec 23, 2022)

Look very nice! Like the red and green wrappers!


----------



## clifish (Dec 24, 2022)

Made these last night pretty followed Mrs. Bear's original recipe except had to you dark and white wafers as I could not find milk chocolate.   Wife just tried one after a night in the fridge and went nuts.  Used double boiler to keep them melted while they were spooned into the cups.

Thanks Bear for posting this and everyone have a Merry Christmas and holiday.


----------



## tbern (Dec 24, 2022)

look great!!


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 25, 2022)

Looks delicious, Cliff.  Same to you and yours, have a Safe and Healthy Holiday!


----------



## clifish (Dec 25, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Looks delicious, Cliff.  Same to you and yours, have a Safe and Healthy Holiday!


Thanks Mike you and yours too.


----------

